# 9/11 8 years later and still no FREEDOM TOWER..



## smalls (Sep 11, 2009)

September 11th 8 years later.. 

1. Did you know it took 1 year and 7 months to build the EMPIRE STATE BUILDING? 

2. Did you know it took 3 years to build the HOOVER DAM? 

3. Did you know it's been 8 YEARS and still NO FREEDOM TOWER built? WHY?? 

Why? The reason is Politicians and Bureaucrats. (I'm preaching to the choir).

Bush, and Obama, same dickhead but different color. 

Oh and by the way, The "Freedom Tower" is no longer "Free". 

It is now called "One World Tower". Why? Oh ...because the word "Freedom" is offensive to some people. 

Well screw that! What has happened to the American spirit? 

Why are we letting the bureaucrats put the lid on American ingenuity?

Are we Europeans or goddamm Americans??

9/11 ALWAYS REMEMBER! HOOYAH!


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 11, 2009)

I would rather leave the holes in the ground where the towers once stood...  

Crip


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 11, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> I would rather leave the holes in the ground where the towers once stood...
> 
> Crip



Aye.


----------



## tova (Sep 11, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> I would rather leave the holes in the ground where the towers once stood...
> 
> Crip



True that.


----------

